
L.A. to sue Time Warner Cable over poor service - markbao
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-cable5-2008jun05,0,1794603.story
======
josefresco
This combined with the news about their new _limited_ broadband service equals
some bad PR for TW. Too bad no one cars about the broadband cap ...but mess
with their TV's and there will be hell to pay!

I can't wait until this country (boomers) breaks it's addiction to the boob
tube. Unfortunately I don't see that happening when new _innovations_ like
"Live Video" are seeing such huge growth online.

